# Colorado railroading in Guatamala...



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw this on YouTube..Looks like Colorado with more people Is that a K-28 or something?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video 

Thanks for posting


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed the video.

I am planning a trip to Quetzaltenango Guatemala in November. We will be gone 10 days, 7 of which will be doing an humaniarian mission.

Is this realroad anywhere close to Quetzalnenango?

John


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

All I know is the video. if you watch it in youtube, there are some comments underneath which indicate that it may be no more, perhaps you can google it for more info.
here is part 1:


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

GREAT whistle!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

It's all gone now and those people you see running around have carried off the rails engine parts and even parts of the steel bridges. 

http://www.rrdc.com/article_03_2009...vg_IRJ.pdf


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Man, that whistle is almost identical to EBT #15's. Anyone got some good pics of the loco? Definitely an outside-frame 2-8-2. I'm thinking TRR #10 may need a bit more tweaking into this loco at some point. I like the looks, and a proper EBT whistle would be perfectly prototypical! 

Later, 

K


----------

